# stress in Romanian



## Setwale_Charm

Servus!

Where does the stress come in the following words:

fericit 
bolnav 
obosit?

Where does the stress normally happen in Romanian words?


----------



## david_carmen

I think the (main) meaning, in Romanian, for *stress*(ed) is connected to situations when someone has to deal with a lot of tension, strain, pressure.
In Romanian, I would say *tensionat(ă), încordat(ă), agitat(ă)*, but also *stresat(ă)*.

You also can see the definition of "stresa" and "stres" on www.dexonline.ro


----------



## Setwale_Charm

You misunderstood me. I meant on which syllable does the stress fall in the words I mentioned and what are the general rules for phonetic stress in Romanian?

Also, what about the word Englezoaică?


----------



## david_carmen

Sorry.

feric*i*t
boln*a*v
obos*i*t
englezo*a*ică


----------



## david_carmen

And for a general rule (if it is one), you can see 
http://www.ling.lu.se/disseminations/pdf/46/Franzen_Horne.pdf


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Cool link. Thanks a lot.


----------

